# Amboyna Burl Scoop



## SeanPEvans (Sep 29, 2019)

Amboyna burl; turned and carved. 5” long by 1.75” tall.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 8 | Creative 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 29, 2019)

Gorgeous !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Sep 29, 2019)

Way cool. I have no idea how you can do such wonderful projects so quickly. I'd be happy with once a month and you seem to be turning them out once a week. Truly impressive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 29, 2019)

phinds said:


> Gorgeous !


Thank you!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 29, 2019)

Bob Ireland said:


> Way cool. I have no idea how you can do such wonderful projects so quickly. I'd be happy with once a month and you seem to be turning them out once a week. Truly impressive.


Thanks Bob! I’m trying to get at least two or three done a week...some weeks are better than others.


----------



## trc65 (Sep 29, 2019)

ITS ALIVE!! Don't know what it reminds me of, but could be a prop in a horror movie, or sitting next to a witches cauldron. Or, maybe it's just my crazy imagination and it is that time of year.

Beautiful piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 29, 2019)

trc65 said:


> ITS ALIVE!! Don't know what it reminds me of, but could be a prop in a horror movie, or sitting next to a witches cauldron. Or, maybe it's just my crazy imagination and it is that time of year.
> 
> Beautiful piece!


Thank you! It reminds me of a lizard


----------



## phinds (Sep 29, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Thanks Bob! I’m trying to get at least two or three done a week...some weeks are better than others.


Sean, would you mind saying how many hours it takes to do one of these and how much you sell them for?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 29, 2019)

Sean, I echo @Bob Ireland on the frequency you're crankin these beautiful pieces out. I probably need to go back to working so I have more time on my hands! 
Some excellent carving, and the heartwood sitting so well balanced on top...nice! I could see this as a custom carved pipe taken just a slightly different direction than this scoop...but the scoop is great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 29, 2019)

phinds said:


> Sean, would you mind saying how many hours it takes to do one of these and how much you sell them for?


I don’t really keep track, but I’d say I have 10+ into this piece. I haven’t thought about the price yet, but probably somewhere around $300? I’d love to hear some feedback on that though. I will say the wood itself wasn’t inexpensive.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 29, 2019)

TimR said:


> Sean, I echo @Bob Ireland on the frequency you're crankin these beautiful pieces out. I probably need to go back to working so I have more time on my hands!
> Some excellent carving, and the heartwood sitting so well balanced on top...nice! I could see this as a custom carved pipe taken just a slightly different direction than this scoop...but the scoop is great.


Thank you Tim, I really appreciate it! I had someone else comment that they thought it was a pipe at first. I like the idea a lot and may explore that in the future.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 29, 2019)

Simply irresistible!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 29, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> I don’t really keep track, but I’d say I have 10+ into this piece. I haven’t thought about the price yet, but probably somewhere around $300? I’d love to hear some feedback on that though. I will say the wood itself wasn’t inexpensive.


Personally, knowing the wood as I do and really appreciating the artistry of your work, I think $300 is quite reasonable. The problem of course will be finding buyers who agree.

The good news of course is that it just LOOKS gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 29, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Simply irresistible!


Thank you!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 29, 2019)

phinds said:


> Personally, knowing the wood as I do and really appreciating the artistry of your work, I think $300 is quite reasonable. The problem of course will be finding buyers who agree.
> 
> The good news of course is that it just LOOKS gorgeous.


Thank you! I was lucky to sell the carved Amboyna bowl within 10 mins, so we shall see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 29, 2019)

Spectacular piece! I love the color on the bowl, I'm sure you deliberately designed it that way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 29, 2019)

Tony said:


> Spectacular piece! I love the color on the bowl, I'm sure you deliberately designed it that way.


Thanks Tony! I definitely made use of the heartwood in this piece. I’m fortunate that I have a good seller in Indonesia that brings greats specimens to the table.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 29, 2019)

That is a wicked piece,I love it!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 29, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> That is a wicked piece,I love it!!


Thank you! I’m pretty happy with how it came out


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 29, 2019)

You continue to amaze.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 29, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> You continue to amaze.


Thanks William!


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 29, 2019)

Wood is breathtaking! Your skill at forming the wood is most awesome!!! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 29, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Wood is breathtaking! Your skill at forming the wood is most awesome!!! Chuck


Thanks Chuck, that’s really nice of you to say!


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 30, 2019)

Just reading the title, I was expecting something a little different - BUT it did not in anyways disappoint. Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 30, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> Just reading the title, I was expecting something a little different - BUT it did not in anyways disappoint. Beautiful work!


Thank you Mike!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 30, 2019)

Sean that is very nice. I like the use of the feet/horns on your bowls. The scoops themselves are all functional yet eye candy. 
Do you use a fordom?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Oct 1, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Sean that is very nice. I like the use of the feet/horns on your bowls. The scoops themselves are all functional yet eye candy.
> Do you use a fordom?


Thank you! I have a foredom but it needs a new handpiece. This was carved with a dremel with a flexshaft. In my opinion though, for these smaller works, a dremel works as well as a foredom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 1, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> for these smaller works, a Dremel works as well as a foredom.



Right on. I have both. I just got my foredom recently. I like it cuz my hand doesn't get numb after using it like the Dremel does.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 1, 2019)

Sean, you must really love being on this forum and getting all the wonderful (and well deserved) feedback you get. I'm sure the folks who buy your stuff appreciate the artistry as much as we do but since few if any of them will have ever tried to do it themselves they won't have the full appreciation that we do. There's nothing more satisfying than to receive praise from people who really have a full appreciation for BOTH your design artistry AND your skill with wood. My hat's off to you

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 1, 2019)

Beautiful piece. The angle of the second picture reminds me a little of Pinocchio, the little knot being the eye and the foot being the nose. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Oct 1, 2019)

phinds said:


> Sean, you must really love being on this forum and getting all the wonderful (and well deserved) feedback you get. I'm sure the folks who buy your stuff appreciate the artistry as much as we do but since few if any of them will have ever tried to do it themselves they won't have the full appreciation that we do. There's nothing more satisfying than to receive praise from people who really have a full appreciation for BOTH your design artistry AND your skill with wood. My hat's off to you


I really can’t tell you how much I appreciate the feedback I get from you all, it means the world to me. This is easily my favorite site...the kind response and warm welcome that I’ve gotten since day one is extremely appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Oct 1, 2019)

Maverick said:


> Beautiful piece. The angle of the second picture reminds me a little of Pinocchio, the little knot being the eye and the foot being the nose. LOL.


 Now I have to go back and look!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Oct 1, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Right on. I have both. I just got my foredom recently. I like it cuz my hand doesn't get numb after using it like the Dremel does.


That is a very good point, and I completely agree with you on that.


----------



## Acadian (Oct 5, 2019)

the only thing I can say is WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Oct 5, 2019)

Acadian said:


> the only thing I can say is WOW!


Thank you! I was fortunate in that a collector scooped this up this weekend, pretty happy about that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buckeyepen (Oct 5, 2019)

Wow , always love amboyna but you made it better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Oct 5, 2019)

Buckeyepen said:


> Wow , always love amboyna but you made it better.


Thank you! It’s definitely one of my favorite woods, especially when it has the sap to contrast with the red/orange.


----------

